
Hello: Desktop operating system with focus on simplicity, elegance and usability - iBelieve
https://github.com/probonopd/hello
======
HackedBunny
Literally nothing to see here. A few 11-month old logos and a readme updated
10 days ago only to add a Reddit link do not an operating system make!

